# Thinking about getting another HGVC - affiliate or not?



## hurnik (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm THINKING about getting another HGVC timeshare (I have a 4800 point right now).  Thinking about getting a 7,000 point.

Seems that if I go resale with "hilton" I'm probably looking somewhere in the neigborhood of about $12,000 plus $850 or so MF.  (obviously depends on where)

But about an affiliate?  it SEEMS that it's cheaper (there's the one-time $400 and the $100 yearly fee-fee)?

At least sometimes.  (again depends on what's out there)

Do affiliate sales have ROFR?

I would probably eventually sell my 4800 point in 2 years (when it's finished paid off).  And just keep the 7,000 one.

Opinions?  (haha)


----------



## jrc (Mar 4, 2011)

If you are already an owner, there's only the $399 transfer fee (some advertise $299 and MarBrisa is $950). The $114 annual club dues is only charged to you once, regardless of the number of properties owned.

You've probably already done some of the math, but I think paying about $12,000 on 7,000 points to beat ROFR and having a $850 MF compared to paying $1,000 on 7,000 points and having a $1,200 MF is about a wash after 30 years. Length of ownership comes into play along with the resort's MF.

From my experience researching and then buying over the past 6 months, many affiliate resorts have ROFR, but I have yet to find one where tug users have noted it being exercised, or exercised to the degree that Hilton does on their own properties (minus Flamingo). My Valdoro had ROFR with the original developer, but it was considered a formality.

I'd also note that the Hilton online system for reservations doesn't include all the affiliate resorts. It's not a deal-breaker, but I'd be annoyed for the next 30 years by the annual process of reserving my affiliate week and calling Hilton to cancel the week to deposit my points. Again, that's only some affiliates. If this matters to you, the following affiliates are in the system: MarBrisa, Grand Pacific Palisades, Carlsbad SeaPointe, Valdoro, Bay Club at Waikoloa, South Beach, (Europe: Vilamoura).

GPP and Seapointe are not eligible for HGVC in resale (unless you buy MarBrisa retail and somehow wrap them into the deal).


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 4, 2011)

jrc said:


> GPP and Seapointe are not eligible for HGVC in resale (unless you buy MarBrisa retail and somehow wrap them into the deal).



We have rec'd reports that resales at MarBrisa (only) are now eligible HGVC membership, albeit for a hefty fee ($950), which is apparently a result of a HGVC decision to encourage more participation and availability.


----------



## jrc (Mar 4, 2011)

Is that just MarBrisa, or GPP and Seapointe too? There are some great deals on both of those resorts if they can get into HGVC.


----------



## Bxian (Mar 4, 2011)

We bought an affiliate week at the Charter Club in Florida-we love going there so much that we purchased a second week (so we can have one to trade and one to insure an annual Chater Club visit).  I can tell you that we paid less than the $12,000 figure that you mentioned for 2 weeks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 4, 2011)

jrc said:


> Is that just MarBrisa, or GPP and Seapointe too? There are some great deals on both of those resorts if they can get into HGVC.



_Sorry, I meant to say..._
"We have rec'd reports that resales at MarBrisa (only) are now eligible..."


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 7, 2011)

I purchased additional week at Bay Club that has not been converted to HGVC. I think I'll save the fees and just keep it the way it is, trade through RCI if I don't want to book it. All my ownership is Hawaii based, never visit FLA or Vegas, so don't know what I'd trade it for in HGVC anyway.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 13, 2011)

If you own an affiliate and want to exchange it via RCI, do you get the same TPU equivalent with the affiliate that you would get owning one of the HGVC properties ?  Meaning, do you go through the HGVC Corp RCI membership and have the same access to exchanges in RCI that a Flamingo (for example) HGVC holder would get, or do you need to have your own RCI membership and exchange directly into RCI if you own an affiliate with trading power based 100% on your specific resort ?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 13, 2011)

logan115 said:


> If you own an affiliate and want to exchange it via RCI, do you get the same TPU equivalent with the affiliate that you would get owning one of the HGVC properties ?  Meaning, do you go through the HGVC Corp RCI membership and have the same access to exchanges in RCI that a Flamingo (for example) HGVC holder would get, or do you need to have your own RCI membership and exchange directly into RCI if you own an affiliate with trading power based 100% on your specific resort ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


If you don't join the HGVC club, you just use your week as a traditional TS. You need to join RCI with your own expense and exchange/bank the week of your choice.
HGVC members don't get TPU for exchange. We use certain number of HGVC club points for season/size of unit you get.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 13, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> If you don't join the HGVC club, you just use your week as a traditional TS. You need to join RCI with your own expense and exchange/bank the week of your choice.
> HGVC members don't get TPU for exchange. We use certain number of HGVC club points for season/size of unit you get.



Thanks, I guess I would need to find out the trade power for the affiliates on an outright basis and try to compare that against what HGVC  pulls in RCI to compare.  Was just curious as to whether paying to join HGVC would add more trading power than you would ordinarily get from the (affiliate) unit as a standalone.  I'm thinking that HGVC would be stronger than the affiliates but honestly I have no idea if that's right or wrong.

Thanks again for the response,

Chris


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2011)

You could do quite well on your own with a high-demand affiliate.
But we who rely on HGVC's corporate account could not tell you.

What I can say is that the ability to search & book two years out,
w/o depositing/banking anything, IMHO, is a major advantage.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 13, 2011)

I had the same thought as the O.P. of buying 7000 points and selling my 5000 points.  It just seems like more points for the same maintenance fee is better to own.  However, I have seen plenty of 5000 point Hilton properties for $5000 or less and the cost of 7000 points is a lot more.  I think you can do a lot better than $12,000, but I haven't shopped around.  I decided if I was to buy another property, that it would be a better deal to get another 5000 points and own two properties.  Right now, we travel in the off season and can go on short notice and there seems to be plenty of property to pick from inside 30 days, so we will probably just keep one property and not get another.  But, we only travel around Hawaii, Las Vegas and Florida, so our needs are easy to match in Hilton properties. Bottom line, I don't think it is worth buying a 7000 point property, the 5000 points is a much better deal.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 13, 2011)

Just saw that someone bought 7000 points for $4500.  That is a good deal and worth doing if you can get that.


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 13, 2011)

tompalm said:


> Just saw that someone bought 7000 points for $4500.  That is a good deal and worth doing if you can get that.



Now Hilton use ROFR very actively and $4500 cannot pass ROFR unless it is Flamingo.
All those fantastic prices (for 7000 points) are gone now.


----------



## logan115 (Mar 14, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> You could do quite well on your own with a high-demand affiliate.
> But we who rely on HGVC's corporate account could not tell you.
> 
> What I can say is that the ability to search & book two years out,
> w/o depositing/banking anything, IMHO, is a major advantage.



Appreciate the insight, I don't really know what I'm going to do at this point as I'm still trying to explore all of the different systems to figure out what works best for us.  Outside of a trip to Hawaii in a few years (when the kids are a bit older - they're 2 & 7 now) I don't see much in the way of us staying at the HGVC resorts (we own DVC for Orlando and don't make many trips to Vegas) so I don't think it makes sense for us to own HGVC for the internal use.  However I am thinking about the value of HGVC from a standpoint of using the trading power of HGVC for exchanges.  

We have enough DVC points for our own use, and having the option to pull DVC for trips when we may bring along others and would need another room would be nice, but the primary use would be to have something that would get us some nice exchanges for our non-WDW vacations.  I think that owning HGVC for this purpose would be too expensive, but am struggling a bit in figuring out what would be other good options.  SDO seems to fit the bill and I like the fact that it can be exchanged with either RCI or II, but outside of that I'm not sure what else to look at.

Apologies for the rambling post,

Chris


----------



## GregT (Mar 14, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Appreciate the insight, I don't really know what I'm going to do at this point as I'm still trying to explore all of the different systems to figure out what works best for us.  Outside of a trip to Hawaii in a few years (when the kids are a bit older - they're 2 & 7 now) I don't see much in the way of us staying at the HGVC resorts (we own DVC for Orlando and don't make many trips to Vegas) so I don't think it makes sense for us to own HGVC for the internal use.  However I am thinking about the value of HGVC from a standpoint of using the trading power of HGVC for exchanges.
> 
> We have enough DVC points for our own use, and having the option to pull DVC for trips when we may bring along others and would need another room would be nice, but the primary use would be to have something that would get us some nice exchanges for our non-WDW vacations.  I think that owning HGVC for this purpose would be too expensive, but am struggling a bit in figuring out what would be other good options.  SDO seems to fit the bill and I like the fact that it can be exchanged with either RCI or II, but outside of that I'm not sure what else to look at.
> 
> ...



If you're looking for a trading property (and also open to a Hawaii trip down the road), I'd look hard at Worldmark.

It is a tremendous trading property and trades well in both II and RCI.  Additionally, it has its own good network of properties (including Hawaii) that are a step down from Hilton.   I've stayed in many Worldmarks and been very happy.

As a trading property, I've traded WM into 2BR KingsLand, 1BR HHV, Studio Ko Olina, 2BR Shadow Ridge, 1BR Reef Resort, 2BR Hyatt in Texas (can't remember name) and seen many many many more -- it's surprisingly powerful and the MFs are very economical.

And you can rent points for approx the MFs, so you don't even need to own the points in the first place.  I wait for my trade to be confirmed and then I go rent the points at WMOwners.com -- it always takes II/RCI a few weeks to grab the points from my account.

Good luck with your searching!

Best,

Greg


----------



## logan115 (Mar 14, 2011)

GregT said:


> If you're looking for a trading property (and also open to a Hawaii trip down the road), I'd look hard at Worldmark.
> 
> It is a tremendous trading property and trades well in both II and RCI.  Additionally, it has its own good network of properties (including Hawaii) that are a step down from Hilton.   I've stayed in many Worldmarks and been very happy.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg - Worldmark is one of the other systems I'm trying to learn more about as the Galena resort is just about the only TS within a reasonable driving distance of Chicago.


Chris


----------



## hurnik (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so I am a bit torn about my choices:

7,000 HGVC is definitely out of the picture $12-13,000 is way too much.

However, I see quite a few Bay Club affiliates for around 5,000 (7,000 points) but the MF are like $1200  (ouch).

On the other hand, a 5000 HGVC is about $4600 and MF of about $710 (not sure if I really believe that on some of the sites or if that doesn't count the other fees, because almost every one here on sale at TUG has MF of about $840 or so).

I don't really care WHERE it's it (I never use home resort), just looking for more points, preferably something that trades with II, but I may attempt to try to figure out SFX (looks like lots of fees and stuff there).

However, I see LOTS of Bay club for sale so that kinda scares me (although I see LOTS of HGVC for sale too).


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 16, 2011)

jrc said:


> the following affiliates are in the system: MarBrisa, Grand Pacific Palisades, Carlsbad SeaPointe, Valdoro, Bay Club at Waikoloa, South Beach, (Europe: Vilamoura).



South Beach is _not_ an affliate.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 16, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> South Beach is _not_ an affliate.



Yeah, SoBe is a _true_ HGVC resort.  _-- It can be confusing to say the least! --_
In the same vein, Valdoro, while not a Hilton-built resort, is more than a mere affiliate. All buyers therein are automatic HGVC members and its managed as if it was a HGVC resort.


----------



## jrc (Mar 16, 2011)

Cheerfully withdrawn


----------



## Vacationz (Mar 16, 2011)

click here 


hurnik said:


> I'm THINKING about getting another HGVC timeshare (I have a 4800 point right now).  Thinking about getting a 7,000 point.
> 
> Seems that if I go resale with "hilton" I'm probably looking somewhere in the neigborhood of about $12,000 plus $850 or so MF.  (obviously depends on where)
> 
> ...



Well going from a 4800 to a 7000 point is certainly an upgrade if you can afford it.  And like you said, the price is extremely dependent on the location and quality.  Hilton is certainly a good brand to go with.  They have high standards and aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Bxian (Mar 16, 2011)

Hurnik-How about a floating week at an affiliate?  that way, if you book early enough, you will get at least 5,000 points, and can also get 7,000 once in a while.  Float weeks get either 3500, 5000 or 7000 points depending on the week reserved. The key is to rserve early and ask for a 7,000 or 5,000 point week,  Our resort has a lottery for the 7,000 point weeks (we got one once in our 4 years of ownership), but we have never had a problem getting a 5,000 point week.


----------



## mreed911 (Jul 18, 2011)

tompalm said:


> Just saw that someone bought 7000 points for $4500.  That is a good deal and worth doing if you can get that.



I just got 3500 for $997 on eBay at Charter Club.  I've got to pay my HGVC fee if I want HGVC, but figured 3500 for $997 was good enough to jump on!


----------

